# Topics > Entities > Societies >  SAE International, Warrendale, Pennsylvania, Troy, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Website - sae.org

youtube.com/SAEInternational

facebook.com/SAEInternational

twitter.com/SAEIntl

linkedin.com/company/sae-international

SAE International on Wikipedia

President and Chairman - Paul Mascarenas

Projects:

Standard J3016: Taxonomy and Definitions for Terms Related to On-Road Motor Vehicle Automated Driving Systems

----------

